# 'Front Page News' rss feed



## SnakeNuts (Aug 15, 2019)

Hi,

I used to have an RSS feed that only listed the front-page newsitems. That's how I stayed abreast of ENWorld's highlights, and then dived into the forums. Now, it looks like that RSS feed lists all forum threads (or at least an inordinate amount of them) , which is making my headline-skimming rather impossible.

Has it moved somewhere else now, or am I just missing where I can find it? The RSS icon on the front page is not the one (it's still full of all the forum threads)

Cheers,

SN


----------



## CapnZapp (Aug 15, 2019)

You do know the forum system has been replaced, right? It's entirely possible your specific functionality is gone (but I don't use RSS so what do I know).


----------



## SnakeNuts (Aug 15, 2019)

I know that indeed. And I know that this might be a 'teething' issue. However, I do want to see if there is the possibility of getting a 'just the front-page headlines' RSS feed back for my perusal.

I would expect an RSS icon on the front page to just list those, but it's listing everything. I can see the use of such a feed, but I'm hoping there is a more 'curated' one as well.


----------



## GameWyrd (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm keen to see the return of the news only RSS  as well.


----------



## EvilBeeker (Aug 15, 2019)

> >>I'm keen to see the return of the news only RSS as well.




Second. I'm not a big forum follower and use the RSS feed for highlights and primary gaming news announcements. I'm sorry, but I don't need to know about someone's bad experience at Lowe's, which was on the top of my RSS feed this morning. I come to ENW for gaming news. If this is something the community wants, please move it to it's own RSS feed so folks have a choice.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2019)

I'll add it to the ever-increasing list! I've not looking into how RSS feeds work on the new site yet or even if it's something I have configuration options for.


----------



## jlocicero (Aug 15, 2019)

Me too! Thanks for adding it to the list, Morrus!


----------



## TreChriron (Aug 15, 2019)

EnWorld currates a RPG news site - RPGNEWS.COM. This has an RSS feed. Should be less noisy as the new site (which is spamming articles as far back as 2015 at the moment...)  :-D


----------



## TimSmith (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd like to see this get done at some point, too!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2019)

OK, so there IS apparently a feed just for the front page. I just couldn't find it!

Could somebodyverify for me that this works for them:

https://www.enworld.org/ewr-porta/index.rss


----------



## jlocicero (Aug 18, 2019)

Morrus said:


> OK, so there IS apparently a feed just for the front page. I just couldn't find it!
> 
> Could somebodyverify for me that this works for them:
> 
> https://www.enworld.org/ewr-porta/index.rss



Looking good! Thanks!


----------



## SnakeNuts (Aug 19, 2019)

Yup, that seems to do the trick! Nice!

@Morrus: Thanks for that!


----------

